
A Proposed Origin for SARS-CoV-2 and the Covid-19 Pandemic - InInteraction
https://www.independentsciencenews.org/commentaries/a-proposed-origin-for-sars-cov-2-and-the-covid-19-pandemic/
======
InInteraction
h/t George Church
[https://twitter.com/geochurch/status/1284462164217077760](https://twitter.com/geochurch/status/1284462164217077760)

